# CPC in need of job



## dragonflye (Aug 3, 2008)

I was recently working for an orthopaedics office temporary to help with someone who was on maternity leave and came back early.  I'm in need of a job either at home or in Salisbury, MD. I have worked in a mental health office and internal medicine and pediatrics office as well.  Looking for something that will last until Novmember as I may transfer to Jacksonville, FL.

Katie Williams


----------

